# Synth error after upgrade from 11.2 to 12.0 (RELEASE)



## DrH (Dec 17, 2018)

I am in the same boat as this guy, except I have more than three packages installed and I would really like to get this working if I can. Here is the error I got after upgrading the base system and then using synth to rebuild and reinstall all packages:
`synth upgrade-system`
gives

```
Builder mounts detected; attempting to remove them automatically ...
Dismounting successful!
Regenerating flavor index: this may take a while ...

raised REPLICANT.SCENARIO_UNEXPECTED : /usr/sbin/mtree -p /usr/obj/synth-live/SL09/var -f /etc/mtree/BSD.var.dist -deqU => failed (exit code not 0)
```

Any ideas what I might try to resolve this?


----------



## carrossos (Dec 22, 2018)

It happened to me too, and realized that the addition of ntpd users was not synched properly, and mapping with uid broken.

After running `/usr/sbin/pwd_mkdb -p /etc/master.passwd`, it started to work.


----------

